# A Band You Just Can’t Stop Listening To



## JapVeeFour (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not going to bore you with an endless list of bands, i'll just name the one I've been listening to over the past couple of days. Pretty much everything from the black sabbath collection {ozzy, iommi, butler, ward years} and some {dio years chucked in for good measure}.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I did have a long run of listening to the Dio stuff plus his solo albums for a while but then my ipod drowned so not listened to much music at all lately.
Never liked Ozzys Sabbath stuff but love the Randy Rhoads era solo albums.


----------



## JapVeeFour (Aug 28, 2011)

dcj said:


> I did have a long run of listening to the Dio stuff plus his solo albums for a while but then my ipod drowned so not listened to much music at all lately.
> Never liked Ozzys Sabbath stuff but love the Randy Rhoads era solo albums.


Got to agree with you on the randy rhoads era......

Sent from my iphone​


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Metallica's Black album I can't seem to stop listening too.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian dury and the blockheads


----------



## JapVeeFour (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> Metallica's Black album I can't seem to stop listening too.



I personally think this is their best album for various reasons; the main one being that me and my better half andreanna got married while "Nothing Else Matters" was played. So this particular album brings back good memories for me "I know enough of that old sentimental dribble", I'm quite partial to ride the lightning as well.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looooving Phantogram at the moment. Good for listening to when snowboarding, good biking, good in the gym, good in the car. Hell they're GOOD! Oh and if you look closely the burd in it has exceptional **** !!











superb stuff.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Sabbath without a doubt totally got the ball rolling, Ozzy has a voice like no one i`ve ever heard, DIO.what a mini man with a HUGE vocal range, I have everything to do with both Ozzy and James.....vids, bootlegs the lot and the whole collection is backed up on my media station in the car.........also Avenged Sevenfold are totally awesome


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

didn't know you were into that type of music geoff me old mate :thumb:

i like almost all music.
my all time faveourite band would be hard to pick..
papa roach... slipknot... murderdolls...ac/dc...ozzy.... too many to chose lol..

metal is my number one music, but in the car recently its been blink 182's greatest hits playing.. bit of nostalgia for me and my mate..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Matchbox Twenty, saw them in Manchester Apollo a few years back, great band.

And Iron Maiden, saw them at Manchester Arena 3 weeks ago, still a great band.

Other bands I like, Motorhead, Kiss, Rush etc, anything heavy rock.

Wish Genesis would do another tour though.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a massive Foo Fighters fan. 

I cannot stop listening to Josh Homme's songs though. Be it Kyuss, QOTSA or Them Crooked Vultures. The guy's sense of counter rhythmic riffage is something else at times.

Mexicola is my favourite song by far.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Matchbox Twenty, saw them in Manchester Apollo a few years back, great band.
> 
> And Iron Maiden, saw them at Manchester Arena 3 weeks ago, still a great band.
> 
> ...


All this plus a City fan as well.:thumb::thumb::thumb:
Not too sure about Genesis though, not my cup of tea.

Great MB20 VID:


----------

